# Snake identification



## Christian (Feb 22, 2016)

Good day,
I found this beauty in August near Tunnel Creek, Western Australia.
Can someone help me and identify the snake ?
It was around ~80 cm long and very thin. 

Thank you very much


----------



## BrownHash (Feb 23, 2016)

It looks like its a Greater Black Whipsnake (_Demansia papuensis_).

Nice find.


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 23, 2016)

I agree BrownHash, but curious as to whether that would be in the range of the Coastal Taipan?


----------



## BrownHash (Feb 24, 2016)

It would be just on the edge of Coastal Taipan distribution. Taipans have been recorded further west than Tunnel Creek, but not as far inland. There is a vouchered specimen at the WA Museum which was recorded about 150km north west of Tunnel Creek.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 24, 2016)

I agree with BrownHash. It is definitely a Greater Black Whipsnake. It has the pale ring around the eye, the body colour and shape and lacks the coffin-shaped angular head (that stands out the neck more) of a Taipan.


----------



## Christian (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks for your Replies!
A few weeks ago I sent the pictures to http://www.whatsnakeisthat.com.au
and they identifyed the snake as a common tree snake.
But it doesn't look like a common tree snake at all 

Sorry when I'm did some grammar mistakes, I'm still trying to improve my English


----------



## cement (Feb 24, 2016)

I am going with tree snake, because of its head shape.


----------



## BrownHash (Feb 24, 2016)

cement said:


> I am going with tree snake, because of its head shape.



I ruled out tree snake because I can't see a loreal scale in Christian's photos.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Feb 25, 2016)

The head and "angry" eye definitely scream elapid, Black Whip... although it is on the western edge of Coastal Taipan range...

Jamie


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 25, 2016)

Yeah, I don't see a loreal scale, and there isn't a green-ish white tinge that most black-phase tree snakes have. I would say Greater Black whip, but they still give a nasty bite. Great find!


----------



## TrueBlue (Feb 25, 2016)

Its a Black whip, it looks nothing like a taipan.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 25, 2016)

You saw your opportunity and threw out the right bait cement... got a few bites.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Feb 25, 2016)

bluetongue1 said:


> you saw your opportunity and threw out the right bait cement... Got a few bites.



???

J


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 25, 2016)

Bluetongue1 said:


> You saw your opportunity and threw out the right bait cement... got a few bites.




Wot 0_0

Am I missing a beef here, I feel like I'm missing out on something???

I reckon cement had a fair guess, I mean I have seen pictures of similar looking individuals.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 25, 2016)

No beef, just figured cement was having a bit of fun and congratulating him on a 'job well done'. Sorry if it came across the wrong way.


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 25, 2016)

Oh right lol, I get it now.


In that case, I obligatorily must change my ID:







Keelback.


----------



## Firepac (Feb 25, 2016)

Guys please remember we take the ID forum seriously. Please provide reasons for your ID's and keep posts *on topic* with no unnecessary chit chat. Thank you.


----------

